# Shipping car



## Gail S (Sep 26, 2014)

Hi all
I'm new to the site and this is my first of many, many questions!! We are hoping to retire to Paphos, Cyprus shortly and my husband would like to know the cost of shipping our car over to Cyprus?

Thanks


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Hi, Gail!

I've moved your post to the Cyprus branch, as you're likely to get more/better answers from the posters there (a good number of them who are British) than the people who inhabit the UK Branch.

Good luck with your quest and happy retirement planning!


----------



## Gail S (Sep 26, 2014)

Many thanks!


----------



## Baggaz (Sep 21, 2014)

Hi gail, good question I was just about to ask the same question? We have a car here in dubai which we would like to bring over when we retire, but again not sure if its cost effective etc. (shipping costs, other costs etc) 

Anyone out there know? 

Clare &#55357;&#56844;


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Gail S said:


> Hi all
> I'm new to the site and this is my first of many, many questions!! We are hoping to retire to Paphos, Cyprus shortly and my husband would like to know the cost of shipping our car over to Cyprus?
> 
> Thanks


Hi Gail,

I can't advise on the car alone, but if it helps, my quotes for a 20ft container of furniture from UK to Cyprus was £4860, and the quote for a 40ft container which contained furniture and our car was £6540.

Clearly it made sense for us to go for the larger container and include the car. There is a thread regarding the Cypriot charge for importing a car - you will find it by doing a simple search. The cost will vary with the engine size and the emissions.


----------



## Gail S (Sep 26, 2014)

David_&_Letitia said:


> Hi Gail,
> 
> I can't advise on the car alone, but if it helps, my quotes for a 20ft container of furniture from UK to Cyprus was £4860, and the quote for a 40ft container which contained furniture and our car was £6540.
> 
> Clearly it made sense for us to go for the larger container and include the car. There is a thread regarding the Cypriot charge for importing a car - you will find it by doing a simple search. The cost will vary with the engine size and the emissions.


Thanks for the information.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

David_&_Letitia said:


> Hi Gail,
> 
> I can't advise on the car alone, but if it helps, my quotes for a 20ft container of furniture from UK to Cyprus was £4860, and the quote for a 40ft container which contained furniture and our car was £6540.
> 
> Clearly it made sense for us to go for the larger container and include the car. There is a thread regarding the Cypriot charge for importing a car - you will find it by doing a simple search. The cost will vary with the engine size and the emissions.


If you tell me the engine size, emmissions and mileage in km I will tell you the tax cost.

Rest of the cost is about 250€ port costs, 150€ registration, 34 € MOT and 20 € plates


----------



## Gail S (Sep 26, 2014)

Baywatch said:


> If you tell me the engine size, emmissions and mileage in km I will tell you the tax cost.
> 
> Rest of the cost is about 250€ port costs, 150€ registration, 34 € MOT and 20 € plates



Thanks - Engine size 1995 cc, emissions 136 G/KM, mileage 185000 KM. Hope this makes sense!


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Gail S said:


> Thanks - Engine size 1995 cc, emissions 136 G/KM, mileage 185000 KM. Hope this makes sense!


The excise duty should be 312 €

Road tax 108€ per year


----------



## Gail S (Sep 26, 2014)

Baywatch said:


> The excise duty should be 312 €
> 
> Road tax 108€ per year


Many thanks for your help


----------



## ericoaoo (Oct 10, 2014)

can I just ask if those shipping prices you quoted (David and Letitia) were only the shipping cost or did it include packing, delivery to port, delivery in Cyprus, unloading? thank you for the information.


----------



## ericoaoo (Oct 10, 2014)

If I am repeating a post I apologise. I can't seem to see the post I had sent so am trying again. My question is to David and Letitia. Are thosae shipping prices only for the shipment or does it include packaging, delivery etc...?


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

ericoaoo said:


> can I just ask if those shipping prices you quoted (David and Letitia) were only the shipping cost or did it include packing, delivery to port, delivery in Cyprus, unloading? thank you for the information.


The prices quoted were all inclusive of packing, loading, shipping, delivery, unloading into every room at the other end, assembly where necessary and for removing all packing materials from the delivery address. The only thing not included was insurance which was optional and cost 3% of our own estimate of the value of goods. We elected to take this, but there was absolutely no pressure to do so.

Packing at this end was in 'export style' ie every single item of furniture we have was completely wrapped in bubble wrap and cardboard and marked with the room it is to go to in Cyprus. Where necessary, furniture was taken apart in order to make best use of space but again it was all bubble wrapped and marked. All our crockery and glassware had the same treatment - individually bubble wrapped and boxed and the box was bubble wrapped and marked with its final location. This took the movers (a 5 man team) a full working day. On the second day, the 40ft container was delivered and loaded by a 6 man team which took from 0900 until 1530. As the container was being loaded, one member of the team made the inventory using the package markings the team had used.

The car was driven by the agents to their depot to load into the container. We were assured that the 'furniture end' of the container would be securely separated with a wooden screen and the car would be secured inside the container. We had to scan a copy of the registration document for the movers.

Our removals company are using Peter Morton as their agents in Cyprus (at our request following recommendations on this forum). They were very quick to respond with us and liaise on suitable dates for delivery. They have asked us to present them with the original registration document and proof of Cyprus car insurance (yet to be arranged) on our arrival in order to release the car before delivery of the furniture.

I'll let the forum know how things go in Cyprus, but suffice to say that we were extremely satisfied with the service we have had so far.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm not sure how to upload multiple photos, but here's an example of the bubble wrap.


----------



## Gail S (Sep 26, 2014)

David_&_Letitia said:


> The prices quoted were all inclusive of packing, loading, shipping, delivery, unloading into every room at the other end, assembly where necessary and for removing all packing materials from the delivery address. The only thing not included was insurance which was optional and cost 3% of our own estimate of the value of goods. We elected to take this, but there was absolutely no pressure to do so.
> 
> Packing at this end was in 'export style' ie every single item of furniture we have was completely wrapped in bubble wrap and cardboard and marked with the room it is to go to in Cyprus. Where necessary, furniture was taken apart in order to make best use of space but again it was all bubble wrapped and marked. All our crockery and glassware had the same treatment - individually bubble wrapped and boxed and the box was bubble wrapped and marked with its final location. This took the movers (a 5 man team) a full working day. On the second day, the 40ft container was delivered and loaded by a 6 man team which took from 0900 until 1530. As the container was being loaded, one member of the team made the inventory using the package markings the team had used.
> 
> ...


Thanks for going into so much detail, this is all really useful.


----------



## wizard4 (Feb 3, 2013)

I was thinking of bringing my car over by ferry from Athens, don't know what the charges would be for import tax etc its a 1998 bmw z3 roadster 1.9cc emission 189 grammes/km kilometres on the clock 209,000.
cheers


----------



## Kaldoc (Oct 22, 2014)

there is a software calculation tool on the Cyprus customs and excise department website (mof.gov.cy) - google the web address


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

wizard4 said:


> I was thinking of bringing my car over by ferry from Athens, don't know what the charges would be for import tax etc its a 1998 bmw z3 roadster 1.9cc emission 189 grammes/km kilometres on the clock 209,000.
> cheers


The excise duty should be 331 €.

Registration 150€

MOT 34€

Plates 20€

Road tax 312€ per year.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

You might want to think about whether this is a good car for the conditions here. I doubt you will enjoy going off-road with it which limits a lot of enjoyable experiences. Also consider how comfortable it will be if you need to regularly travel some of the poor road surfaces in Paphos. Another thought is transporting the many visitors you are likely to have

Pete


----------



## wizard4 (Feb 3, 2013)

Well wont have many visitors, but did note the state of the roads so that's a good point to consider, car tax is dearer than I thought, so that may be prohibitive, on the plus side the soft top would be permanently down, well almost. Once again advice is sound and informative.
Kind Regards to all.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

wizard4 said:


> Well wont have many visitors, but did note the state of the roads so that's a good point to consider, car tax is dearer than I thought, so that may be prohibitive,* on the plus side the soft top would be permanently down*, well almost. Once again advice is sound and informative.
> Kind Regards to all.


Not in the summer -- unless you want a burnt head! Our very large sunroof is rarely opened!!!

Pete


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

PeteandSylv said:


> Not in the summer -- unless you want a burnt head! Our very large sunroof is rarely opened!!!
> 
> Pete


Pete is soo right, driving roof-less in the summer here can be very dangerous


----------



## wizard4 (Feb 3, 2013)

I was joking Ladies and Gentlemen, but it would be nice to get into my car and it doesn't have the dashboard covered in ice, I kid you not.
Cheers to all


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

PeteandSylv said:


> Not in the summer -- unless you want a burnt head! Our very large sunroof is rarely opened!!!
> 
> Pete


easily solved!










I'll get my coat...

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## wizard4 (Feb 3, 2013)

Brilliant Mdekkers I love it.
Cheers buddy


----------

